# Boas > Anacondas >  Yellow bellied

## CTReptileRescue

Here is the larger of our two yellows:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...rmconda038.jpg
I hope the picture comes out alright (still trying to figure out the new cam)
This large female came out of a large animal cruelty case we were working on (Museum case) She has been feeding very well and is in good health.
I will try and get better pictures shortly
I hope you like it
Rusty

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Here is the smaller of the two:
http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/.../5/pics019.JPG
Hope you like the pics,
Rusty

----------


## Python-77

very nice looking snake

----------


## Ginevive

This "is" an old thread, but this forum wasn't busy anyway so I figured, why not post?

Awesome snake Rusty. I am glad that you guys got him and he has a chance at the good life now.

----------


## CTReptileRescue

Hi guys, Thanks
Both condas are doing well. The smaller one is male, and not taking pre killed food yet. We are hoping he will soon as it just makes life easier for us. The large female is no problem. She would eat anything we gave her.
Thanks for the comments.
Rusty

----------


## Shelby

I love the first one. Yellows are so cool.. the female at work is pregnant. I'll be awful tempted to take one of her babies home with me.

----------

